# Which Bird is the Best?



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Wich of these is the best of my flock?
Mistewthe2nd









Mistewthe3rd









Rocko










Greenie(Farthest) & Squeakers(closest)


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Avila









Survivor









Perservernce









Warril


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Jojo









Birde









El Hanso Loco









Cutie


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Warrilthe2nd


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Best for what?


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know, breeding, color, shape, ect.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Well...in my opinion, I like the one on the second post and second picture. I guess it doesn't really matter since I know NOTHING about racers. But he's the purdiest.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Survivor is the one. She is a calm little bird but is wild when out of the coop. She is also a tough little thing, view the storie "The Miracle Birds" in the stories forum to read her amazing life story.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Even though I'm a sucker for a BC splash, I personally like Warril and Jojo the most, from what I see. I don't know why, I just like their look and shape the most compared to the rest. Is Warril II a cockbird or a hen? I think I may add it in and say those are my top three picks  I see you have some other young birds in there so maybe after they fill out a little more, I'll favor them too, haha.

Rocko also looks nice. But then again, a lot of birds on nests look nice  Some side view pictures would be nice if you have any of these birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I like Avila and Warril best. They are all good looking though.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is Cutie(sorry I messed up the pic with my hand, Cutie kep flinching because of the flash.)









Here is Warrilthe2nd(had to hold him down too because boy he is WILD)









Here is Jojo










Here is Warril


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

And the Others...

Here is Survivor









Here is Avila









and also I bird I forgot to post... the father of the mistew line... Mistew!








he is not as pretty as he looks... has one popped open eye and mysteriosly cut off flights


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mistew is a pretty boy  I've always had a hard time deciding if birds his color are my favorite, or if it's the pure, clean looking blue bars. I guess I just like them both equally 

They'll all nice looking birds. But it has now been proven that Warril and Jojo are my two favorites out of the bunch. Wouldn't mind taking those two home, myself  Haha.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

You like warril when he has a long neck... wait till his puffy picture shows up!


----------

